# What's the most watched satellite news channel in UAE and other Arab countries?



## zurichint (Mar 27, 2006)

al-Jazeera, al-Arabiya, al-Hurra or others?


----------



## kenaney (Dec 2, 2005)

Turksat 1A, 1B, 1C  im joking ofcourse 

Im in Belgium and watch somethimes to al-Jazeera.


----------



## zurichint (Mar 27, 2006)

Arggh .. i wanted to to add two more options to the poll: (3) al-Hurra (4) others. Is there anyway to fix it?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

:hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:

hahaha al-Hurra please stop your jokes I am already bissing on my pants from laughing so hard than soon i would have no more pants to change.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Al jazeera for sure

Al Hurra is a shitty channel with an american porpaganda


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

@ zurichint, is this poll only asking about ARABIC language news channels?
coz ur forgetting some major english ones


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

smussuw said:


> Al jazeera for sure
> 
> Al Hurra is a shitty channel with an american porpaganda



lol everyone knows that AL HURRA is FOXNEWS OF ARABIA .. PRO US.


i think aljazeera is fair and balance.... alarabiya and others are supported by governments..


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

arabiya


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

No late night Swedish channels then eh?


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

^^ the poll is about News channels

so i say aljazeera, Al Arabeyah is good too but not watched as aljazeera i think.

alhurra is not news channel its BS channel lol


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ calling it BS is an insult the to bullshit :cheers:


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Al Hurra? LMAO!

I am not a TV guy, but it is Al Jazeera for me.

Al Arabiya is a boring channel for boring people who like MBC ads :tongue:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

its al jazeera , however al arabiya has gained some ground especially after the coalition forces banned al Jazeera from Iraq , however, al jazeera still in the lead

and i think that al arabiya is a little biased (or the US wouldnt let it stay in iraq they would've kicked it out like al jazeera)


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

All news that we don't agree with is biased.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Aljazeera all the way .. and back !!

Aljazeera sport has become the number one sports channel, aljazeera children i believe is also gaining ground

Soon the english language news channel, aljazeera english, will start broadcasting, followed by the aljazeera documantry, sort of like discovery channel.


----------



## zurichint (Mar 27, 2006)

Any site that has AljAzeera stream on the internet?

What's the probability that aljazeera International (English version) would overtake BBC World and CNN International?


----------

